# Puppy ate sand... :/



## Aspen22summer (Jan 6, 2015)

My 3 month old puppy ate sand at the beach today. 
I am not sure how much he ate exactly. 
I know he ate enough to have a stomach ache from it. 
I want to know how dangerous this is, if at all. 
Also how I can soothe his stomach until it passes or how I can get him to throw it up. 
We just got home so he has only had it in his system for about 15 minutes. 
He looks uncomfortable. 
I live in Washington State. The beaches here are mostly rocks and seashells. The sand he ate had very small chunks of shells which are about the size of the tip of a pencil to the size of an eraser or pea. 
I'm worried that he swollowed too much and that they are too sharp. 

I may just be overreacting but I would rather be safe than sorry. 
Thank you for your advice. I appreciate it!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Call your vet for advise.

My vet said a 1 to 4 ratio of peroxide to water (1/4 c peroxide 3/4 c water) would work. You won't need a full cup. Use a syringe.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> Call your vet for advise.
> 
> My vet said a 1 to 4 ratio of peroxide to water (1/4 c peroxide 3/4 c water) would work. You won't need a full cup. Use a syringe.


I hope the OPs dog is ok.

Just for clarity, the prescription above is to induce vomiting. I had to do this a few months ago when my pup swallowed a breath right strip. I thought it wasn't working but about 3 minutes later up it came.

By the time middle saw your post it was very likely too late to take this action.

My pup ate a mouthful or two of sand on a walk. He was fine. The sand was clean and there were no rocks or sharp objects.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would call a vet. I would not induce vomiting for an object unless instructed by a vet. It can be more dangerous coming back up depending on the volume and whether there are any sharp edges. I only induce vomiting for things that are soft or basically food objects (like when Coke ate a bunch of Hershey Kisses..melted chocolate and a few wrapper bits). It may be safer to track the progress through the digestive tract via imaging like x-ray or a scope.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Call the vet, but you might also want to feed some bread and pure pumpkin to help cushion the sand as to not irritate the GI too much. If its only sand, I would think the pup should be fine. My dog ate a huge rock at 3 months old and vet recommended a ton of pumpkin to help pass it through. Good luck and hope you can update with vets recommendations.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Xerxes was eating the pea gravel as a puppy and he managed to pass it but I kept him out of the kennel until he stopped eating it at a year old.


----------



## Aspen22summer (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you for your advice!!! 
Tank is fine now. 
He had difficulty passing all the sand, it took a few days for him to feel better. His poop was almost like a cylinder case that had the sand on the inside. The sand he ate had a large amount of small sharp shells. (People don't walk on this sand at the beach without shoes due to how sharp they are)

But I am very relieved that he is okay and happy as ever!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

I bet it felt like being a geologist seeing that poop look like a fossil encased in shells and sand.


----------

